# Burrfection version Naniwa pro sets



## MartinJ (May 12, 2020)

Hey guys, 

So, Ryky / Burrfection collaborated with Naniwa to repack some stones with small modifications. 
You can find regular sized (but a bit thinner : 15mm) nani pro's 800 and 3000 for around 140$ 
And you have also "smallish sized" versions (175 x 55 x 15mm) 800 and 3000 for around 90 bucks

I think this could be interesting if some of you wanted to get stones, especially for the 3000 which is like 100$ alone. 
It's the same stones exactly, just thinner (and with Ryky name's on it)









Naniwa “Ryky Edition” Professional #800/3000 Combo Mini Stone Set


This is a mini set. For regular sized set, please click here. Ryky regularly gets product recommendation requests from EDC (Every Day Carry) and pocket knife owners. They want something compact, relative to normal-sized whetstones, but offer the same sharpening and polishing experience as one...




store.burrfection.com












Naniwa “Burrfection Edition” Professional #800/3000 Combo Stone Set


Ever since before the creation of his Burrfection channel, Ryky was a huge fan of the Naniwa Pro whetstones. At the beginning of 2016, he bought 2 dozen sharpening and polishing whetstones to test, and throughout the next 4 years of testing whetstones, there is a shortlist of whetstones by which...




store.burrfection.com





what do you think ?

Cheers
Martin


----------



## esoo (May 12, 2020)

When I do the conversion at today's rate to Canadian, I can get the 20mm stones for less from a local vendor, so it doesn't look like anything special.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 12, 2020)

umm..no


----------



## daveb (May 12, 2020)

That would be NO.


----------



## kayman67 (May 12, 2020)

Not really done right. I would glue these together, but with something between them this time. I did similar sets and eventually having something between them would have been a better way. 
Still, a bit pricey tbh, considering everything.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 12, 2020)

It’s hard to shake the feeling that this is a bad deal.


----------



## Xenif (May 12, 2020)

Hmm .... How about .... No?


----------



## PappaG (May 12, 2020)

The price does not seem to be any particular bargain. If he was selling at a discount, that would be a more interesting discussion.


----------



## McMan (May 12, 2020)

Only if it's a package deal with the $579 KS...


----------



## Ruso (May 12, 2020)

Why?


----------



## HRC_64 (May 12, 2020)

Ruso said:


> Why?


 
Because the storage of a couple chosera with bases takes up more space and home cooks will never kill a 15mm chosera 3K ..800 also is usefull stone you might be temped to do some thinning etc if you are too cheap to buy a 320 or 220 etc.

For KKF crowd this isn't a good deal --> better to get Chosera on base from JDM market resellers like Amazon you get 20mm of extra stone for $20 USD more or whatever (although I hven't checked recent prices)


----------



## Ruso (May 12, 2020)

You do not need to buy model with bases. There are plenty baseless models.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 12, 2020)

Ruso said:


> You do not need to buy model with bases. There are plenty baseless models.



JDM versions "chosera" are @24mm better stones w/ 25% thicker material. This is important for CHo 800 which is a good stone...so good you will use it alot 

24 x 2 = 48mm >> Jdm on Base version
20x2 = 40mm <<you are here
15x2 = 30mm <<burrfection is here


----------



## Ruso (May 12, 2020)

HRC_64 said:


> JDM versions "chosera" are @24mm better stones w/ 25% thicker material. This is important for CHo 800 which is a good stone...so good you will use it alot
> 
> 24 x 2 = 48mm >> Jdm on Base version
> 20x2 = 40mm <<you are here
> 15x2 = 30mm <<burrfection is here


Exactly, why?


----------



## slickmamba (May 12, 2020)

this would be the biggest no thanks i can give


----------



## Qapla' (May 12, 2020)

MartinJ said:


> It's the same stones exactly, just thinner


Naniwa already has such a series of stones. Their "Gouken Arata" stones are the same as the Naniwa Chosera/Pro stones, but 15mm thick and with the box usable as a base. (The Chosera stones are 30mm thick and have a built-on base, while the Pro stones are 20mm thick and have no base.)



MartinJ said:


> what do you think ?


It seems pointless unless it's offered at a discount.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 12, 2020)

They are even less than 15mm because the first thing I'd have to do is lap his name off of it.


----------



## slickmamba (May 12, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> It seems pointless unless it's offered at a discount.



hahaha...... good joke


----------



## Jville (May 13, 2020)

The Rachel Ray of knive sharpening, fabtabulous.


----------



## kayman67 (May 13, 2020)

You guys need to understand that he's a role model for many and I already know people who got the stones and are overly happy because he made this possible for them.


----------



## soigne_west (May 13, 2020)

Ryky is the new MR


----------



## soigne_west (May 13, 2020)

Next up will be Ryky labeled bricks to dull your knives on.


----------



## Danzo (May 13, 2020)

i hear Chelsea Miller is coming out with some sick new stones too.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (May 13, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> Next up will be Ryky labeled bricks to dull your knives on.


Oh man.. I literally almost just soiled myself lol


----------



## daveb (May 13, 2020)

Riky - Isn't that the name of the Mongoose?


----------



## Ruso (May 13, 2020)

-Tiki


----------



## daveb (May 13, 2020)

Tavi? 

I think I was high that decade


----------



## bahamaroot (May 13, 2020)

kayman67 said:


> You guys need to understand that he's a role model for many and I already know people who got the stones and are overly happy because he made this possible for them.


We can't help it if people don't know any better.


----------



## slickmamba (May 13, 2020)

Slaps his name on, add on 25% premium. Also KS for $580


----------



## kayman67 (May 13, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> We can't help it if people don't know any better.



Pretty much my words today. But I was never good at being popular. Too much self bias towards doing things right and not telling people what they wanted to hear, I guess.


----------



## Jville (May 14, 2020)

kayman67 said:


> You guys need to understand that he's a role model for many and I already know people who got the stones and are overly happy because he made this possible for them.





Danzo said:


> i hear Chelsea Miller is coming out with some sick new stones too.


She's a hero too. When you guys are ready to really step up your game, I believe kamikoto sells their own stones.


----------



## kayman67 (May 14, 2020)

Always wanted a Kamikoto set. I feel like my sharpening is missing something.


----------



## labor of love (May 14, 2020)

Here’s my controversial take: Ryky makes fun entertaining videos and I do enjoy his reviews.


----------



## kayman67 (May 14, 2020)

Showmanship is just fine. If only people would understand that. Most liked and viewed clips on YT have some kind of circus in them. 
But eventually worlds collide. For example I was told to see how he cuts and he was given as a reference. And I was like... "whaaat?" 
When the guy himself admitted he doesn't know how to cut, any answer is complicated because you understand how people see him. And this can actually be applied for a lot of things if you pay attention.


----------



## roughrider (May 14, 2020)

I'm not seeing anything special with these. I'd just pay the extra few bucks and get the regular stones.


----------



## gregfisk (May 14, 2020)

Ryky has simply turned his YouTube channel into a marketing business. Manufacturers see his following and use it as a profit stream. You can’t get a great deal this way because you’re adding one more middle man. He’s done this with knives as well. Anytime someone adds their name to a product something has to give.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 14, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Here’s my controversial take: Ryky makes fun entertaining videos and I do enjoy his reviews.


I’m waiting for labor of love’s ”Lovefection” channel, and of course, LOL’s own stones and knives (relabeled and all). Stones that not only make your knives crazy sharp and super thin; they also turn all knives to lefty grinds no matter what you do. And the knives themselves can turn any righty into a lefty. ’From labor with love’! You’ve already started with the give away:s


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 14, 2020)

how many people on these forums (given the same stones) think they can sharpen better than Burrfection?


----------



## daveb (May 14, 2020)

I hate speaking for others but imagine the percentage is pretty high. The kid didn't know the difference between the handle and the blade just a couple years ago. He is good at (self) promo and I will cede that he's demystified the knife and sharpening world for a lot of peoples. Rachael Ray with a rock.


----------



## labor of love (May 14, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m waiting for labor of love’s ”Lovefection” channel, and of course, LOL’s own stones and knives (relabeled and all). Stones that not only make your knives crazy sharp and super thin; they also turn all knives to lefty grinds no matter what you do. And the knives themselves can turn any righty into a lefty. ’From labor with love’! You’ve already started with the give away:s


ive been thinking about starting a YouTube channel but seriously.
It would be fun to do live-streams, shoot the sh*t etc...
To me it would be more fun just to share experiences and opinions rather than pretend to be an expert at anything.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 14, 2020)

labor of love said:


> ive been thinking about starting a YouTube channel but seriously.
> It would be fun to do live-streams, shoot the sh*t etc...
> To me it would be more fun just to share experiences and opinions rather than pretend to be an expert at anything.


That sounds like a cool idea! I honestly think it would be great. Please do it, I’ll be a patreon.


----------



## Knife2meatu (May 14, 2020)

They're Gouken Arata stones, but the Burrfection tax means they're literally *double* what I paid for mine, including shipping and taxes to Canada, from Amazon Japan. Oh, and only one single case for both stones...









...Ryky's set even has the partition for Naniwa's little cleaning stone. Is Burrfection actually cheap enough to not include a cleaning stone? lmao. Better buy a rust eraser too, I guess...


----------



## M1k3 (May 14, 2020)

labor of love said:


> ive been thinking about starting a YouTube channel but seriously.
> It would be fun to do live-streams, shoot the sh*t etc...
> To me it would be more fun just to share experiences and opinions rather than pretend to be an expert at anything.


You have to interview @Chef Doom!


----------



## labor of love (May 14, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> You have to interview @Chef Doom!


Not sure I can afford his speaking fee, but I will try and reach out to his agent.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 14, 2020)

...


----------



## M1k3 (May 14, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Not sure I can afford his speaking fee, but I will try and reach out to his agent.


Crowdfunding.


----------



## roughrider (May 14, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> Ryky has simply turned his YouTube channel into a marketing business. Manufacturers see his following and use it as a profit stream. You can’t get a great deal this way because you’re adding one more middle man. He’s done this with knives as well. Anytime someone adds their name to a product something has to give.



Yup, I agree.


----------



## Barashka (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> ive been thinking about starting a YouTube channel but seriously.


You might find quite a bit of support here for that. There are a lot of people complaining about certain youtuber, but no one really steps up to do their own content.



labor of love said:


> To me it would be more fun just to share experiences and opinions rather than pretend to be an expert at anything.


That might not be enough, ryky says he's not an expert all the time.

... back on subject of these stones. I really looked, and I can't find where I can get a better deal for Naniwa pro 800/3k set. Sure, the full-size stones with bases are $200 on Amazon, but that's a chunk of change more than the two 15mm stones he's got. So burrfection hate aside, this seems like a decent way to enter chosera level stones.
Maybe a personal bias: but I don't like Naniwa bases.
Second bias: I only have 8ish knives to sharpen .. 15mm might last me a while, though I get that 15mm really won't last for many here.


----------



## nevrknow (May 16, 2020)

Start the fund for the Chef Doom interview! I'm in!


----------



## bahamaroot (May 16, 2020)

Barashka said:


> ... back on subject of these stones. I really looked, and I can't find where I can get a better deal for Naniwa pro 800/3k set. Sure, the full-size stones with bases are $200 on Amazon, but that's a chunk of change more than the two 15mm stones he's got. So burrfection hate aside, this seems like a decent way to enter chosera level stones.
> Maybe a personal bias: but I don't like Naniwa bases.
> Second bias: I only have 8ish knives to sharpen .. 15mm might last me a while, though I get that 15mm really won't last for many here.


They are Gouken Arata stones with his name on them and you can find the Gouken Aratas cheaper.


----------



## Barashka (May 16, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> They are Gouken Arata stones with his name on them and you can find the Gouken Aratas cheaper.


Do you mean these two?








NANIWA GOUKEN "ARATA" Medium #800, 15 mm Stone w/Plastic Clear Base - YuiSenri


NANIWA Whetstone GOUKEN "ARATA" NA series(15mm Stone with Clear Case & Non Slip Base),Made in Japan. "ARATA"NA series have 8 variations of Grit, #400, #600, #800, #1000, #2000, #3000 , #5000 & #10000.No need to pour into water for mins. Just put some water on surface, before use.




yuisenri.com












NANIWA GOUKEN "ARATA" Finishing #3000, 15 mm Stone with Base - YuiSenri


NANIWA Whetstone GOUKEN "ARATA" NA series(15mm Stone with Clear Case & Non Slip Base),Made in Japan. "ARATA"NA series have 8 variations of Grit, #400, #600, #800, #1000, #2000, #3000 , #5000 & #10000.No need to pour into water for mins. Just put some water on surface, before use.




yuisenri.com




I couldn't find them cheaper.
How does Gouken Arata relate to Naniwa pro? Made by the same company, but why name change? Is it a different line name for a different region?

edit: read somewhere Areta is "evolution" of Chosera? but isn't that what "pro" was supposed to be?


----------



## HRC_64 (May 16, 2020)

The purpose of the pro was to make CHosera affordable in the EU and US.

Naniwa "pro" (marketing gimmick) is a lightly modified version of Chosera ("best ceramic"). The base means the stone is smaller and international shipping is less expensive since the stones are ~20% lighter due to lower abrasive volume (thinner stones). The stone is an "export market" stone and not sold in japan, since its essentially (AFAIK) an inferior product.

These orther stones are the same idea, just thinner stones that are cheaper for the end user with some minor tweak to the ingredients (or whatever). They do their job just fine.

The money in chosera is all in the 3k stone, since its about double the cost of Cho 800. The Cho 800 itself isnt very expensive vs other high quality stones, mabe $10 more. The 3000 however is like $50 more than a nother decent stone in the same class.

That being said, the 3k is a great stone. Your also very unliky to ever consume a 15mm of your finishing stone, so I would think about buying a thinner version of CHo 3k if it was $60, even if its thinner its probably fine.

That being said, who knows if they are really the same?

There is also the naniwa (gouken hyabusa) 4k stone, reported to be good as well and under $50




>Amazon.com: Naniwa for Professional Whetstone Fine Hayabusa #4000 Grid: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Barashka (May 17, 2020)

Thank you for the info! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Barashka (May 17, 2020)

There so many more lines: Gouken Kagayaki, Watoishi, Kurouto .. I can hardly find any info on them. tbh I'd just trust the "cholera" name.


----------



## Knife2meatu (May 17, 2020)

Kagayaki are Superstones -- or Superstone-ish, at any rate.


----------



## kayman67 (May 17, 2020)

Barashka said:


> Do you mean these two?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naniwa has like a billion different series of stones, sometimes with completely different stones, sometimes with some stones from other series combined, but changed a bit also.


----------



## KingShapton (May 18, 2020)

HRC_64 said:


> There is also the naniwa (gouken hyabusa) 4k stone, reported to be good as well and under $50


This is a excellent stone!


----------

